# Aloe for IBS



## cocoandrico (Jun 22, 2011)

I've used Aloe as a home remedy for burns and bug bites, and I've been curious about its nutritional benefits since the juice has become widely available. I found an article about about aloe as a treatment for IBS that you can check out here:http://www.aloeplant.info/need-a-digestive-aid-for-your-ibs-soothing-aloe-may-be-just-your-fix/The claim is that aloe's anti-inflammatory properties and abundance of enzymes aid digestion. I'm wondering if anyone has tried it out and what your experience has been like.


----------



## rlbb91 (Jul 6, 2011)

cocoandrico said:


> I've used Aloe as a home remedy for burns and bug bites, and I've been curious about its nutritional benefits since the juice has become widely available. I found an article about about aloe as a treatment for IBS that you can check out here:http://www.aloeplant.info/need-a-digestive-aid-for-your-ibs-soothing-aloe-may-be-just-your-fix/The claim is that aloe's anti-inflammatory properties and abundance of enzymes aid digestion. I'm wondering if anyone has tried it out and what your experience has been like.


I've never tried aloe, but I've heard good things. The natural herb place where I get some of my medication from actually recommended it. She had a whole section devoted to IBS, and she said that aloe was the preferred treatment by most of her customers. I've been meaning to try it since.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of the results can vary depending on the preparation.Whole leaf and some juices (esp if they taste bitter) have the latex part of the aloe leaf and that is a stimulatory laxative. That can be good for the constipated and not so good for the diarrhea-prone. The gel only preparations are more soothing, but may not relieve constipation as well.


----------

